# Life jacket loaner tree is a great idea.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

These work well if people return them and others contribute.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Fish and game does it at most boat ramps in alaska. I've got to admit it has bailed me out more than once. The two slogans they use are kids don't float, and pledge to live. great program.


----------

